# anybody on here REALLY good at reel repair?



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a daiwa saltist conventional style and shimano torium that need a lil work. I'm not really good at taking reels apart and putting them back together even if you give me links for diagrams and all that.Mostly cuz my fingers are the size of sausages. I was thinking of either paying one of the local shops to fix them. Or, if somebody on here does this in their spare time i could offer three other reels as some payment. I have a shimano tld25 that i just couldn't put back together after i took it apart and just put it all in a zip lock back and two flueger conventionals about the same size as the tld that just need some cleaning. any suggestions or do you know a guy?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

What's wrong with them? I'm quite good at cleaning reels and would be happy to give them a thorough cleaning and look through.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

with the saltist, it works just fine on small stuff but when i hook something big its like the gear strip and won't reel. makes a clicking noise. on the torium the release lever wont release the spool cuz its stuck.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like the saltist's main gear is beginning to strip. Probably simple corrosion on the torium. Let me know if you'd like to meet up somewhere so I may take a look.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

*reel repair*

I would be glad to repair the reels for you. Would need to get them fairly soon though. I am located on Perdido Key but can pick them up if not to far. Let me know if I can help, Steve 850-287-5869. I should have parts if they are needed. And I work cheap.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

I appreciate the replies. I think lostkeytackle is the closest to me. I'm afraid its too late today to call you but I will give you a call tomorrow. I live right at 98 and dog track on the westside of pcola. maybe we could meet somewhere? Do you have a shop?


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

*reel repair*

I have a shop at my house. Not yet doing repairs full time but I enjoy making a reel like new. Not sure what we are doing today. Give me a call anytime and we should be able to work out a place to meet. Thanks, Steve


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

If you are at 98 and dog track, you have a great repair guy within walking distance! Go see Ron Trine with RodnreelDepot.com. His shop is inside the Goin' Fishin' bait shop. He does awesome work.


----------



## John Hebisen (Jan 25, 2012)

http://alantani.com/

the best .


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

jaksprat said:


> If you are at 98 and dog track, you have a great repair guy within walking distance! Go see Ron Trine with RodnreelDepot.com. His shop is inside the Goin' Fishin' bait shop. He does awesome work.


 Yes


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Concur... Ron is the Man to see...


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone in destin/fort Walton area?


----------

